# Cannot play Blu-Ray disc in Dolby Digital



## rprentic (Feb 8, 2011)

I am new to Blu-Ray.....I have a Magnavox MBP5120F Blu-Ray player which is hooked to a Sony STR-DE825 reciever connected via a digital/coaxical cable. My TV is not HD....When I play a DVD it plays fine in Dolby Digital, but when I place a Blu-Ray disc the blue light on on reciever is lit but no sound. The Blu-ray player is set to mixed...When I set to LPCM I get sound, but loose the Dolby Digital. Also when looking at the Blu-
Ray disc menu it only shows a DTS soundtrack...I thought Blu-Ray was Dolby Digital? What do I do next?


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

Your receiver has to have a DTS decoder to play the DTS track[if so then go to the disc's menu click on the DTS logo make sure your receiver's on DTS and you're set]......you might have to put your Blu ray player on the bitstream setting.


----------



## rprentic (Feb 8, 2011)

My reciever does not have dts.....but I thought Blu-ray discs also came Dolby Digital encoded...but this must not be the case


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

Some do but some only do the Dolby Digital in 2.0 but the DTS in 5.1.......you might have to give up the 5.1 until you get a new receiver.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Cannot play blu-ray in Dolby Digital*



rprentic said:


> I am new to Blu-Ray.....I have a Magnavox MBP5120F Blu-Ray player which is hooked to a Sony STR-DE825 reciever connected via a digital/coaxical cable. My TV is not HD....When I play a DVD it plays fine in Dolby Digital, but when I place a Blu-Ray disc the blue light on on reciever is lit but no sound. The Blu-ray player is set to mixed...When I set to LPCM I get sound, but loose the Dolby Digital. Also when looking at the Blu-
> Ray disc menu it only shows a DTS soundtrack...I thought Blu-Ray was Dolby Digital? What do I do next?


Many Blu-Ray disks have a DTS-HD Master Audio track. Some are Dolby, but fewer these days are.

Can your receiver decode DTS-HD?

Edit: From looking at this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1212102 and http://www.audioreview.com/cat/amplification/a-v-receivers/sony/str-de825/PRD_118817_2718crx.aspx
It looks like your receiver doesn't support it.


----------



## rprentic (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks.......


----------

